# 1997 Sentra Key Code Location



## mrose77 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi:

I recently purchased a 1997 Sentra and only receive copies of the valet key - it stars the vehicle and opens the doors but does not work the trunk. I would like to get a key cut based on the key code, but can not locate it. I was told it may be on a sticker in the glove box but is not present. Is there any other place on the car I can look? Since the car is 17 years old, I called two dealers and either one could not help. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

Mark


----------



## KrautBurner (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm subscribing, 

running into the same problem with my 1995 200SX SE
can only open my trunk with the lever by the door


----------



## onephatser (Sep 20, 2013)

You'll probably just have to go to a locksmith and have them make a key to the cylinder. It should be relatively inexpensive.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They used to put them in the glove box back in the '80s, then they put it on a stamped, aluminum tag that was attached on the key ring. Then they stopped doing that altogether by the mid-90s. You should be able to take your registration to any Nissan dealer and they should be able to contact their regional parts rep and get your code. If they don't know how to do this, contact Nissan's customer service hotline at 1-800-NISSAN-1 and maybe they can help. If not, a locksmith would be your best bet outside of purchasing and replacing the entire lock set.


----------

